
Yes, there’s gravity in space - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/five-myths/five-myths-about-space/2018/12/10/407ffc1a-f35a-11e8-bc79-68604ed88993_story.html
======
na85
Do people really think there's no gravity in space? What do they think keeps
objects in orbit?

~~~
zunzun
The intended audience is people that read this newspaper.

